# Imagens de Lava Vulcânica



## N Tomasini Jr (24 Nov 2006 às 16:17)

Imagens hospedadas em http://www.funlol.com/funpages/lava-flow.html


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 18:53)

Que imagens tão espectaculares, é das melhores k vi até hoje de actividade vulcânica


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 22:57)

*Fotos maravilhosas Tomasini...me fez lembrar a Islândia...

abraço*


----------



## FERTROYANO (27 Nov 2006 às 02:03)

REALMENTE IMPRESSIONANTE, ATÉ NESSAS CONDIÇOES A NATUREZA NOS DA ESTA POSSIBILIDADE DE VER TAIS MARAVILHAS...

PARABÉNS PELAS FOTOS CARLOS...


----------

